
Use Machine Learning to help tech pr*cks communicate better ;) - matryer
https://medium.com/@matryer/using-machine-learning-to-help-tech-pr-cks-communicate-better-258b16f7daf7?source=linkShare-f25c357b8e4c-1521314809
======
natch
Previous post where the author who is now calling people by rude names posted
a Show HN and then didn’t have the courtesy to answer any questions:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16511940](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16511940)

